# The Chi Wee's Secret Santa Arrived! (Pic Heavy)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Late yesterday evening my Grandbaby said, "Nana, someone is at the door." I thought, hmmm, I'm not expecting anyone. I go to the door, and to my surprise, it's The Chi Wee's Secret Santa box! Yiiiippppppeeeeee! I was excited and the babies were excited! We couldn't wait to get the package opened! 

Darlene, we can not thank you enough for all of the beautiful gifts! Everything is just so adorable! We love the little outfits! Now they can all match! How cute is that!?! They are already having a blast with all of the toys! We also adore the stocking! They were all so happy that they wanted "in" the box. Mom was going to slow for them. :lol: They have already given the treats a work over, and the collar blinkies are just too cute!

I also want to say thank you for the very special Chi plate. It is gorgeous! The card you sent with it was so sweet and brought tears to my eyes! Thank you so very much for our special SS surprise! We love everything! You were so kind to send such wonderful Chi Wee presents! Big hugs and lots of love to you and the girls! 

Please forgive me for so many pictures. When you have 4 pups going in different directions it's hard to capture the moment in just a few. So here goes. 























































I'm posting about 20 pics. More coming.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Only 2 more pics coming. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you from the bottom of our hearts Darlene! :daisy:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW! They were very lucky!!  They got some great presents! I Just love that plate - the eyes are stunning!

Great photos, your babies are adorable! 

xxxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!! I love everything you got!!! The sock monkey is my favorite - how cute is that?! Look at how excited they are to get those wonderful presents! The one of Chance grabbing at the blinky package had me laughing out loud! And the matching beautiful kimono outfits?! Stunning!! Darlene - you outdid yourself. What a great SS!

Brodysmom


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow, look at all those happy chi's faces! I just adore the plate! I love when their fighting over the sock monkey. too cute!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

They look so cute! Look at their cute face so giddy over their gifts!!  
Great job Santa!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

wow, that is all so beautiful! I love the kimonos, too  YAY Darlene, beautiful job!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow - great gifts Darlene! The pups look adorable in their new little outfits. Awesome toys too


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

TLI said:


> Thank you from the bottom of our hearts Darlene! :daisy:


You are so welcome!! Glad to see that the Chi Wee's are happy with their presents!! When I saw the plate I had to get it because it was so sweet and I thought.." Mommy deserves a gift too! LOL!"
I hope all their little kimono's fit. I was worried that they might be too small and if they are let me know because I have extra's that are bigger in size. got them in San Francisco 
Have a wonderful Christmas little Chi-Wee's.....and Merry Christmas Teresa to you and your family!
Darlene


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I just love their curious eyes. So precious. Great job SS Darlene!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh how FUN! I love the sock monkey toy...and their little outfits are SO cute! What a lucky bunch of pups...


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Beautiful stuff Good Job SS!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

The matching outfits are gorgeous !! They are so sweet pulling the gifts out of the box. I can imagine the excitment at your house.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow amazingly cute! Santa's good at his/her job  x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

wow t what great stuff you got the plate is wonderful love the chiwees in thier matching outfits sooo cute and lots of toy i love it 
well done darlene fab pressies xxx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

stunning, everything, im in love with the satin clothes!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

to all your little chi wees. 
They got some very lovely SS gifts.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow what great gifts..........even a sock monkey!!!
Darlene your the best SS around!!!
The Chi Wees look very happy!!!!!
**PS- I have that chi plate photo on my checks!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG T, nothing makes me happier than seeing your babies and their new gifts. What a great job Darlene did!!! Wonderful gifts and seeing the pups in their outfits and playing just made my day!!! Love the plate also and the blinkie's are adorable!!! This is just so much fun seeing everybody's goodies!!!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

how cute!!!! i love ss pix


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awesome! i love the plate  the eyes in it look so real...its scary LOL. the x-mas outfits look so adorable and the balls hahaha HO HO HO! the sock monkey is too cute, i love the human versions too


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

ow my gosh! sooo cute i luv the lil doggie tug of war going on with that stuffie!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

AWWWWWWW SOOOO sweet I love the pics the are so cute wanting all the stuff.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh wow you are soo lucky. Great gifts for some lucky little doggies x


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW TeeWee what great stuff!!!! i just adore the plate, what a great idea and so beautiful! you're such a lucky girl and so are the chis, great job santa!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow amazing gifts!!
I love that plate, and their outfits are just too cute and very fancy!
The babies look lovely in them.
Loved all of it!
Well done Santa Darlene x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> WOW! They were very lucky!!  They got some great presents! I Just love that plate - the eyes are stunning!
> 
> Great photos, your babies are adorable!
> 
> xxxx


Thank you Sarah!  Aren't the gifts awesome! I just adore the plate! Darlene and the girls were so sweet and generous! 



Brodysmom said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I love everything you got!!! The sock monkey is my favorite - how cute is that?! Look at how excited they are to get those wonderful presents! The one of Chance grabbing at the blinky package had me laughing out loud! And the matching beautiful kimono outfits?! Stunning!! Darlene - you outdid yourself. What a great SS!
> 
> Brodysmom


Thank you Tracy!  Isn't everything just fabulous! I was so happy and excited! The sock Monkey is just as cute as it gets! The pups love it! They wanted everything faster than I could get it out of the box. :lol: Darlene is such a sweetheart! We are so happy with our gifts!



Ciarra said:


> Wow, look at all those happy chi's faces! I just adore the plate! I love when their fighting over the sock monkey. too cute!!


Thank you Ciarra!  I've never seen such happy babies! They are having a time with that Monkey!



LittleHead said:


> They look so cute! Look at their cute face so giddy over their gifts!!
> Great job Santa!


Thank you Crystal!  They were in Heaven with all of their special goodies from our dear SS!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

msmadison said:


> wow, that is all so beautiful! I love the kimonos, too  YAY Darlene, beautiful job!


Thank you Emily!  Aren't the Kimonos adorable! They look so nice on the pups too! Darlene really knows how to pick out some great gifts!



*Tricia* said:


> Wow - great gifts Darlene! The pups look adorable in their new little outfits. Awesome toys too


Thank you Tricia!  I love the outfits! Now they all have something to match! The pups have been playing with their fun toys all day! Darlene is just so sweet and kind!



Dazy Mae said:


> You are so welcome!! Glad to see that the Chi Wee's are happy with their presents!! When I saw the plate I had to get it because it was so sweet and I thought.." Mommy deserves a gift too! LOL!"
> I hope all their little kimono's fit. I was worried that they might be too small and if they are let me know because I have extra's that are bigger in size. got them in San Francisco
> Have a wonderful Christmas little Chi-Wee's.....and Merry Christmas Teresa to you and your family!
> Darlene


Thank you so much again, Darlene! We are still having such a great time with all of the fabulous gifts! The pups just adore the new toys! The Kimono's fit them all perfect! And they look so cute in them! I'm going to have to get them all dressed up in their matching outfits and take them out to show them off!

The Chi plate is so beautiful! I absolutely love it! Thank you so very much! I have it put up in my glass cabinet. A gift to treasure for years to come. 

Merry Christmas to you and your family too, Darlene! :daisy:



pam6400 said:


> Oh I just love their curious eyes. So precious. Great job SS Darlene!


Thank you Pam!  They were thrilled with all of their fun gifts!



MChis said:


> Oh how FUN! I love the sock monkey toy...and their little outfits are SO cute! What a lucky bunch of pups...


Thank you Heather!  The sock Monkey is just adorable! The outfits are too die for! So many awesome gifts Darlene sent them!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kay said:


> Beautiful stuff Good Job SS!


Thank you Kay! 



rubia said:


> The matching outfits are gorgeous !! They are so sweet pulling the gifts out of the box. I can imagine the excitment at your house.


Thank you Rubia!  I just love the matching outfits so much! They couldn't wait to get all of their SS goodies out of the box! I was going to slow. :lol: So much excitement!



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow amazingly cute! Santa's good at his/her job  x


Thank you!  Wasn't our SS Darlene excellent to us! Just awesome! We love everything!



~*Mandy*~ said:


> wow t what great stuff you got the plate is wonderful love the chiwees in thier matching outfits sooo cute and lots of toy i love it
> well done darlene fab pressies xxx


Thank you Mandy!  Isn't it all just wonderful! I adore everything, and so does The Chi Wee's! So many nice gifts! Those outfits are just lovely!! They have had their toys out everywhere today. Darlene was fantastic to us!



amandagalway said:


> stunning, everything, im in love with the satin clothes!!!


Thank you Amanda!  Aren't those just the cutest!



lynx8456 said:


> to all your little chi wees.
> They got some very lovely SS gifts.


Thank you Laura!  Love the graphic! We are all very happy with our special SS surprise from Darlene!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Wow what great gifts..........even a sock monkey!!!
> Darlene your the best SS around!!!
> The Chi Wees look very happy!!!!!
> **PS- I have that chi plate photo on my checks!!


Thank you Rhonda!  I remember the sock Monkey's from back in my child hood. It is just so absolutely adorable! Darlene was absolutely fabulous and so generous to us. We can't thank her enough!

Isn't that photo so cute!!!



rcj1095 said:


> OMG T, nothing makes me happier than seeing your babies and their new gifts. What a great job Darlene did!!! Wonderful gifts and seeing the pups in their outfits and playing just made my day!!! Love the plate also and the blinkie's are adorable!!! This is just so much fun seeing everybody's goodies!!!


Thank you Robin!  Isn't it all just so wonderful! We had so much fun opening everything, and trying it all out! The outfits are just to die for! And fit so well! Darlene was such a great SS! We are just tickled pink! They are enjoying the toys so much! The blinkies are such a great idea! And the special plate. So very sweet. The card made me cry. SS has been a blast!



WeLoveHiro said:


> how cute!!!! i love ss pix


Thank you! 



pigeonsheep said:


> awesome! i love the plate  the eyes in it look so real...its scary LOL. the x-mas outfits look so adorable and the balls hahaha HO HO HO! the sock monkey is too cute, i love the human versions too


Thank you Pige!  We love the plate too! Such a special gift! The outfits really look nice on all of them. Everything was so perfect! I adore the sock Monkey's too!



smallbeats_m_all said:


> ow my gosh! sooo cute i luv the lil doggie tug of war going on with that stuffie!


Thank you!  They have so much fun playing tug-of-war. One of their faves! Now they have lots of new toys to keep them entertained!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

FBRaRrN said:


> AWWWWWWW SOOOO sweet I love the pics the are so cute wanting all the stuff.


Thank you Kee!  They just couldn't wait to dive in to all of the wonderful goodies that Darlene sent them!



rache said:


> Oh wow you are soo lucky. Great gifts for some lucky little doggies x


Thank you Rache!  Very lucky! So many awesome gifts! 



TashaZ said:


> WOW TeeWee what great stuff!!!! i just adore the plate, what a great idea and so beautiful! you're such a lucky girl and so are the chis, great job santa!!!


Thank you Tassy!  Isn't it all just adorable! We adore everything! So happy! The plate is so beautiful! Darlene makes a great SS!



Terri said:


> Wow amazing gifts!!
> I love that plate, and their outfits are just too cute and very fancy!
> The babies look lovely in them.
> Loved all of it!
> Well done Santa Darlene x


Thank you Terri!  So many nice things! Those are some fancy outfits, aren't they! So cute! I love the way they fit too! Excellent!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Well just to say one thing about seeing them in their little kimono's.....(I bought them in China town in San Francisco when I was visiting there) ...............They are now officially little "China Doll Chi's".....LOL! 
I love those little pups so much!!
I'm so happy they are really enjoying everything! Hugs to you all
Darlene


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love the Sock Monkey!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Teresa the chi wee's look absolutely adorable in their outfits. You definitely need to do a photo shoot.
I love that plate! Your SS did such a great job. I love everything, especially the little sock monkey. That's just too cute! 

Great job SS!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg WOW T! what a lovely box of things to arrive!
I love all of it but they look gorgeous in their outfits.
Well done Darlene xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dazy Mae said:


> Well just to say one thing about seeing them in their little kimono's.....(I bought them in China town in San Francisco when I was visiting there) ...............They are now officially little "China Doll Chi's".....LOL!
> I love those little pups so much!!
> I'm so happy they are really enjoying everything! Hugs to you all
> Darlene


Awwww, thank you so much Darlene! I put the little Kimono's on them, and my whole family was so giddy to see them in their adorable matching outfits! They just knew they were oh so cute! I will have to tell everyone when they ask that a very special person bought the Kimono's for them in San Francisco. How cool is that! We adore them! 

We truly are enjoying each and every gift. The babies are having such a time with their new toys! Their little sock Monkey is really getting a work over! :lol:

We love you all too, Darlene! Kiss those precious, Angel Baby girls of your's for us. 

Lots of love from The Chi Wee's and I! :love7: The gifts are amazing!



Adrienne said:


> I love the Sock Monkey!!


We do too! It's the cutest toy I think I've ever seen, honestly!



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Teresa the chi wee's look absolutely adorable in their outfits. You definitely need to do a photo shoot.
> I love that plate! Your SS did such a great job. I love everything, especially the little sock monkey. That's just too cute!
> 
> Great job SS!


Thank you Lisa!  I'm gonna have to get them all settled and do a photo shoot in their fancy Kimono's! The Chi plate is gorgeous! Darlene was so sweet to us! We can't thank her enough! 



claireeee said:


> omg WOW T! what a lovely box of things to arrive!
> I love all of it but they look gorgeous in their outfits.
> Well done Darlene xx


Isn't it all fabulous Claire!  Thank you! So much fun stuff! The Chi Wee's were in Christmas Heaven with their awesome package!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

these are wonderful gifts lucky chis..


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

WoW!! omg!! loadsa Stuff you got there!!! sooo lucky!! gorgeous lil chi babies too they love it all


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

sakyurek said:


> these are wonderful gifts lucky chis..


Thank you so much! 



Skyla said:


> WoW!! omg!! loadsa Stuff you got there!!! sooo lucky!! gorgeous lil chi babies too they love it all


Thank you Skyla!  They hit the jackpot, didn't they! They are still having so much fun with their new gifts! Darlene is an Angel!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

such cute pics!! great job SS x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Cor those tops are beautiful, they look so oriental.. I'm jealous lol

Great gifts and I love the plate as well.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Really nice gifts you got! Beautiful tops/dresses. Love the oriental look of them! Cute monkey toys too! Your guys look quite excited and pleased with their loot!!! Cute pics of them!


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Awwww I've missed your bunch.... Just look at them! And baby Jade still looks so tiny. How much does she weigh now? They are all adorable hun!!!

Give them all snuggles and cuddles from me, Fern and Dougal xxx


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow great gifts and pics


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

You got the BEST gifts!! The plate is amazing, I love it! Looks like everyone else loves their gifts! They all look so cute in the outfits!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> such cute pics!! great job SS x


Thank you Princess! 



Deme said:


> Cor those tops are beautiful, they look so oriental.. I'm jealous lol
> 
> Great gifts and I love the plate as well.


Thank you Deme!  Very Chic, aren't they! The plate is so pretty and special!



Pookypeds said:


> Really nice gifts you got! Beautiful tops/dresses. Love the oriental look of them! Cute monkey toys too! Your guys look quite excited and pleased with their loot!!! Cute pics of them!


Thank you Pookypeds!  The outfits look so nice on The Chi Wee's too. We just adore them! They were so happy and excited about their fabulous gift that Darlene sent them!



FernChi4Me said:


> Awwww I've missed your bunch.... Just look at them! And baby Jade still looks so tiny. How much does she weigh now? They are all adorable hun!!!
> 
> Give them all snuggles and cuddles from me, Fern and Dougal xxx


Hi there! Thank you!  We've missed seeing you guys around too! So glad you are back! I'm not sure on Jade's exact weight. She is still under 2 lbs. Teensy lil tike. :lol:

Snuggles and cuddles to you all as well!



Kioana said:


> wow great gifts and pics


Thank you Kioana! 



Radar_Love said:


> You got the BEST gifts!! The plate is amazing, I love it! Looks like everyone else loves their gifts! They all look so cute in the outfits!


Aren't they wonderful! Thank you!  We just love them! Darlene was so sweet to send us all of the great gifts! We couldn't be any happier!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful gifts for the beautiful pups!! The plate is gorgeous!


----------

